
Learning from Animals That Resist Cancer - dnetesn
http://cancer.nautil.us/article/234/what-medicine-is-learning-from-animals-that-resist-cancer
======
skypather
When I see the title of this article, I expected to see sharks on the list. Am
I mistaken?

~~~
zeofig
While actually reading articles is considered a faux pas here on HN, I took
the liberty of opening it up and ctrl-fing shark. Looks like they're not in
there.

